# Anybody bought an A-series Merckx yet?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ran across the new AMX-5 bike on the EM website and wondering if anyone here has found them in the States yet. I've only seen them on a couple UK sites with an asking pricde of 2099 GBP, or ~$3150 USD....pretty steep for an alloy frame. 

I've always been a big fan of the Team SC and Premium frames. Might have to stick with one of those since they're a relative bargain compared to the new stuff. 

Anybody ridden an A-series yet?


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think Gita is importing them to the U.S. Sad as this is probably the best production alloy frame still made. Their alloy frames feel like true Merckx as opposed to the joint Pinarello/Merckx carbon frames.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Bummer, although I fear they would be pretty pricy at retail. I'm going to keep my eyes on the secondary markets in the coming year to see if any pop up as those aluminum frames seem to lose a huge % of value pretty quickly but are still great race bikes.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

There seem to be a fair number of UK cycling website selling the AMX-1 for 1000GBP or so. I'm sure they could ship to the US, but at that price, I'm not sure it would be worth it.


----------

